# A few of my bucks :-)



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Been taking some updated pics of the boys the last few days as i have had some new arrivals too from my friend Karen @ Twilight Rattery in Basingstoke 

One of my older chaps, Till a Russian Blue Lustrous Dumbo, who is 32 months old, and looking quite well, if a little tubby!

















Pumpkin a Russian Blue Agouti Lustrous Dumbo, named so due to his rather odd orange colour, although not to standard, its quite nice.
Hes only a youngster, but is quite butch.
























With ***..









Schatz, Russian Burmese Berkshire Rex, a very floppy silly one at that and is getting quite large now, he is rather smiley and happy in photos as you can see lol...budding camera-wh*re i think.

















His little `adopted` friend, who as yet hasnt got a name, but follows Schatz and Sir Spamalot around like a little lost sheep lol.

























My Delightful Sir Spamalot, nearly 33 months old, huge, a little threadbare, but utterly fabulous! A proper old gentlemanly rat, hes amazing.

































Prince Phillip, Chinchilla kitten, lovely little man, very cheeky and licky and looks quite promising looks wise too.









His as yet unnamed brother, whos a little bit special to me as hes suspected Chocolate Cinnamon, which i think is quite an attractive shade of sludge :lol: 









One of the kittens i got from Karen @ Twilight Rattery...is well....frankly hillarious in his seating and lying positions!
























What he lacks for up top, he makes up for down below it seems LOL.

Khan, who i named last night whilst watching Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan lol, a lovely goldeny coloured Siamese chap, again from Karen @ Twilight Rattery, who is just gorgeous....









A few other random pics...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow! You have some extremely handsome fellas there


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

ooooh! what lovely looking rats they all very adorable looking :thumbup:and my god that male kitten with how do you say the extremly large pompoms he is adorable a real little poser he looks like a human male chilling with his bits hanging out lol:lol: i also like the last one is it a rex i love his coat looks so thick and fluffy well they all adorable congrats on your new additions :thumbup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ha ha lovely pics the one where your rat is washing his face is so cute and cracked me up with the comment {what he makes up for he makes up for down below } made me laugh . Funny sitting down pics very sweet.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are excellent..lol especially the little siamese in the very human sitting positions.. he looks so delightfull.. haha


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

they are so beautiful! I am desperate for a blue they are gorgeous!


----------

